# Anyone from Lincoln or Franconia area? Need road condition beta



## abc (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll be in Lincoln, NH this weekend and have Sunday free. I rode the bike trail from Franconia to Flume a few years back and enjoyed it a lot. I'd love to bring my bike with me and ride it. 

Is the bike path free of snow and melt water now?


----------

